# Hibernate: Sortierte Liste Persistieren



## eliot (26. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Hibernate die Position eines Elements in einer Liste mit in die
Datenbank speichern, so dass ich beim Laden wieder die geliche Reihenfolge habe?

Eines kleines Beispiel (DB Struktur):

Table: Bill

id|timestamp|totalAmount

Table: Entry

id|productId|quantity

Table: BillEntry
bonId|entryId|position


Ich also einen Bon mit Datum und eindeutiger Id. Dieser enthält Buchungspositionen (Entries)
mit id, Poruktnummer, Anzahl. Die Verknüpfung gheschiecht über  die Tabelle BillEntry.
Die Position im Bon wird über position (Laufende Nummber) gesichert.

In Java würde das so aussehen:

class Bill{
Date timestamp;
long id;
@OneToMany
List<Entry> entries;
}

class Entry{
long id;
Product prod;
int quantity;
}

Ist vereinfacht dargestellt.
Nach welche Annotion muss ich mich umschauen, um die Position eines Elements
in der Db speichern zu können?

EDIT: Irgendwie ist mir Begriff List Index noch im Gedächtnis,
aber ich finde dazu keine Annotion.
regards
eliot


----------



## eliot (27. Mrz 2010)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Mrz 2010)

So weit ich weiß, ist die Reihenfolge der Einträge der Datenbank egal. 

Wie wäre es, wenn du die Liste nach dem Raus holen einfach wieder sortierst?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (27. Mrz 2010)

oder du machst eine weitere spalte dazu. doch was ist dann wenn du einen neuen eintrag insertest?

-> beim auslesen sortieren, dafür gibts schließlich order by


----------

